# Colors for MX Leader



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

I am looking for a MX Leader frame in a solid color. The Pearl White and Green frames are particularly attractive to me, but I am curious about what other primarily solid colors exist and any hints other than EBAY and CL for finding one?


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Molteni certainly comes to mind. I've seen a few cherry red MX Leader frames as well. I've got a British green MXL with yellow lettering. Thinking about getting it repainted myself.


----------



## molamola (Jun 20, 2010)

The Moltini colors do not excite me, but the British green and Pearl white are very nice. I have seen one red one that is also nice, but the white and green are special for me.
Thanks!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*why solid color*

if I were to repaint mine it would be
Domo FF or the Belgian Tricolor similar to the Motorola Scheme
here
2nd frame down, Allan Wanta did this refinish when I showed him this livery
http://wantaframes.com/


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

Here is one in yellow.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

profkrispy said:


> Here is one in yellow.


Do you know what stem and bar combo that is?


----------



## profkrispy (Sep 16, 2005)

ttt Evolution stem, size 115.

Nitto Noodle bars, size 42.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> if I were to repaint mine it would be
> Domo FF or the* Belgian Tricolor similar *to the Motorola Scheme
> here
> 2nd frame down, Allan Wanta did this refinish when I showed him this livery
> http://wantaframes.com/


HAWT!

I'm not extra happy with my MXL green/silver/pink color scheme. It's very retro 90's looking. But I'm not inclined to paint it either. If it ever gets super beat up, that Belgian theme is greatness.


----------



## dbh (Oct 15, 2008)

Definitely agree on the Belgian tricolor. I emailed Alan Wanta for a quote. Anyone have any experience getting a frame painted by him?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*he painted one*



dbh said:


> Definitely agree on the Belgian tricolor. I emailed Alan Wanta for a quote. Anyone have any experience getting a frame painted by him?


of my Ibis Hakkalugis and is about to paint another

nice guy, decent work, great price


----------

